# hanky panky in the pen



## TPD

I think someone dropped the soap.


----------



## Mr Mudbug

Dude you have GAY deer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Must be feeding Viagra...


----------



## FREON

U got sum sort of time travel camra? That piktur was shot 8 years and 4 days from now.


----------



## Mike Jennings

and look at that date,, am i reading it correctly????
that is what you have to look forward to...8 years from now...


----------



## Snake

want to buy some decoys?


----------



## Mike Jennings

oops FREON was faster than me,,,,,,,guess i shoud have seen that in the picture..LOL


----------



## neckdeep

where is that - 

Broke Back Ranch


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

neckdeep
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swtmike

This is a picture from the future telling you to start culling so you don't get the funky left horn characteristic!


----------



## bjreid

Ha.


----------



## bbridges

neckdeep said:


> where is that -
> 
> Broke Back Ranch


I bet he'll wish his back was broke when he finds his "other appendage" now points "west" cause he jammed it up.

Brian


----------



## Trouthunter

Well, like the song says, where the deer and the antelope play...you got any antelope? LOL!

TH


----------



## LIONESS-270

Thems Typical California Deer.......Non Typical in Texas...I sho hope


----------



## neckdeep

what did the one buck say to the other

"why can't I quit you"


----------



## Trouthunter

Hey Chief...you don't have any of those broke back deer down there to you? LOL!


----------



## Horns23

That's what happens with those low buck/doe ratios. Better keep a few of them or those young uns are going to do something/someone. You might want to think twice about that early morning urge also.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm

another cali deer.....


----------



## Dances With Fish

Man them pictures are so f...ing funny.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That dog looks like he wants a little backstrap or at least some sweetbreads...


----------



## txhoghtr

That dog looks like he is about to end the, Honey lets help the little deer who got hurt on the road program. Send the deer back to california man, dont let it out in Texas.


----------



## fishy

now thats funny!


----------



## jtburf

Dude I'm going to send you a level...Got dizzy looking at the leaning tower feeder


John


----------



## Mitchw123456

or at least a kiss on the neck..



Haute Pursuit said:


> That dog looks like he wants a little backstrap or at least some sweetbreads...


----------



## Bret

Those are some funny pics.. What are you feeding them deer anyway???


----------



## therealspeckcatcher

Haute Pursuit said:


> That dog looks like he wants a little backstrap or at least some sweetbreads...


sure don't want any deer sausage!!!


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm

oh by the way the lil baby deer is on an (5/8th's)high protien (1/8th) clover/winter oat mix and (2/8th's) VIAGRA...... the dog did swallow some estrogen pill though ....LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60

i wonder what he sees in her?


----------



## Jeff_C

good times


----------



## Law Dog

Busted!


----------



## CHARLIE

And that fake doe was ugly too. Only had one ear.


----------



## saltwater4life

Good lord, talk about pulling up an OLD thread!


----------



## Jeff_C

good times


----------



## TPD

*Hey Mont*

This thread was started on my account and I didn't post it. Any thoughts?


----------



## TPD

*oops*

I just realized how old this is. I probably did post it 10 years ago and I'm too old to remember.


----------



## FishTEX

Jeff-C is having a hard time letting "the good times" go. Still funny though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

